
Proof that Google is using its dominant position in the market to block others - hackfish
https://twitter.com/hackfish44/status/589909683235872769
======
Cristaltica
It's not permissible for any company. Really stupid that Google is engaged in
this.

~~~
hackfish
Really crazy, they even have different error messages for dropbox and mega.

